# Chum Ideas



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

So I am a freshwater guy that takes a few trips a year to the coast. My wife loves chumming for snapper over the reefs but I suck at throwing a net. This makes GETTING chum a problem. 

In the past I have kept my leftover blueback herring from stiper fishing on the lake and they work great for chunking and bringing the snapper up. Problem is that this year I don't have any to bring. 

Might sound crazy but I thought catching and freezing a bunch of bream as there are no limits on them. 

How would you guys go about getting a bunch of baitfish for chum without a net, aside from a sabiki rig? Anyone ever tried using bream as chum?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

get a 15lb bag of sinking fish food at tractor supply. get about 12-15 cans of sardines. mix thoroughly and put in a 5 gal bucket with big holes. hang off the side of the boat and toss some at the fish when they start to hit.
jack


----------



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea. What about getting bait for chunking up?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you won't need any bait fish for chumming. the sinking fish food is the chum. hook up a whole squid and let it down about 10-15 feet. the larger snapper are on the top of the water column.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> you won't need any bait fish for chumming. the sinking fish food is the chum. hook up a whole squid and let it down about 10-15 feet. the larger snapper are on the top of the water column.
> jack


think he is wanting chunked bait also your chum recipe should work GREAT though


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

troll the beach with spoons or small flashy lures catch hardtails spanish and lady fish for chunk baits


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> troll the beach with spoons or small flashy lures catch hardtails spanish and lady fish for chunk baits


and hope you find the bonito


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, yeh, chum or chunk. gotcha.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

We used sinking fish food or dog food and mixed with cheap cat food . Add sardine oil if you can find it. Good luck.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Do what Jack said, and then go to GB Bait/Tackle and buy a couple bonita's, Cut 1 up for chunks, run the rest of it and the other one thru a meat grinder for chum. You'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> Do what Jack said, and then go to GB Bait/Tackle and buy a couple bonita's, Cut 1 up for chunks, run the rest of it and the other one thru a meat grinder for chum. You'll have the best of both worlds.


I think all y’all’s ideas are good/great but poster correct me if I’m wrong please.Think he is trying to figure out what to do without comeing down and buying things or buying grinders or what not don’t get me wrong I got big grinders grind all kinds of scraps extra bait add menhaden oil 1 gallon buckets oatmeal all kinds of concoctions not sure he is wanting to do all that buying chum/chunks/bait is hell of a lot easier think he mabe be just getting ideas of how to make bait once he gets down


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't see why bream wouldn't make good chum, but maybe buy a bottle of menhaden oil and mix some in with your chunked bream?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> I don't see why bream wouldn't make good chum, but maybe buy a bottle of menhaden oil and mix some in with your chunked bream?


They are a game fish the ol warden may get you on that and menhaden oil and a paper towel will attract fish


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> They are a game fish the ol warden may get you on that and menhaden oil and a paper towel will attract fish


Hell if he is coming down for vacation Pretty sure the ol lady will want to hang out on the beach get a flea rake catch a bucket full smash them up for chum and watch what shows up to that. Mabe I’m telling to much!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe he should just go out on a charter boat and call it slick. js


----------



## Gulf Water Wanderer (Feb 20, 2021)

specktackler57 said:


> We used sinking fish food or dog food and mixed with cheap cat food . Add sardine oil if you can find it. Good luck.


what do you mean by sinking dog food. im wanting to make some but dont understand


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gulf Water Wanderer said:


> what do you mean by sinking dog food. im wanting to make some but dont understand


Any dog or cat food will sink once it soaks in water for a little bit just put in bucket with water when it goes to bottom then it’s sinking dog food


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hell if he is coming down for vacation Pretty sure the ol lady will want to hang out on the beach get a flea rake catch a bucket full smash them up for chum and watch what shows up to that. Mabe I’m telling to much!


We've found sand fleas in red snapper stomachs before so you may be on to something there


----------

